# Hatcheries



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I know this has been discussed in the past, but I haven't gone back to try and find it. I would like to order some BO girls to start to be ready to start laying in the spring. 
Do you have preferences as far as health and conditions of the chicks and one that does not have minimal orders.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do think they all are about the same, some good , some fair. I like Hoover. I got nice chicks from them twice


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've ordered only 3 chicks from Meyer hatchery. I've done it several times years ago and never had any problems. They put a heating pad in the box to keep the chicks warm.
Currently, I dont know if they still ship as little as 3 chicks.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've ordered from Murray McMurray a few times with no problems,chicks and goslings.Alot of breeds are sold out until spring.Some hatcheries sell started pullets but they are about $25 a piece.Plus,a few have free shipping on a few breeds because they are wanting to get rid of stock for the winter.Shop around and if you find what you're looking for you can ask how that hatchery performs then.I'm going to order from Purely Poultry in the spring.They have breeds I've never seen before and I want them even though I don't want chicks next year.Which "want" is stronger?!?! LOL If I'm not mistaken,they ship year round.Cackle is another one with really good prices and selection but I've only looked,never ordered.Good luck and I hope you find what you're looking for!!!


----------

